# Seafoam Homemade Skiff



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Appreciate it


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice ! 

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice!  I like those reversed chines. It should be dry. Production boats are fine, but I am here for the home-brews.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Should I make a poling platform that mounts over the back deck or motor? I really don't want to lose all the space on the back deck.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

I dig it.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Are they aluminum? Any build pics?


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/hoffer232009/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1

We made the transom for a 20" shaft and then cut it down and made a jack plate for a 15".


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> Should I make a poling platform that mounts over the back deck or motor? I really don't want to lose all the space on the back deck.


You want the poling platform as far back as the boat will tolerate so you can easily pole around the motor, but a light boat will pole like crap if you put too much weight too far back. I'd make a cheap bench type platform of the desired height out of furniture grade PVC and see how far back you can place it. Once you have a rough idea of what will work, you can get your dream platform fabricated.

Nate


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

How do you like those steep reversed chines? Does the outboard side dig too much in turns?


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

No not at all. You can defiantly tell a difference with them. The smaller blue one we made was flat and would try to slid a little in turns but this one has no problems.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> > Should I make a poling platform that mounts over the back deck or motor? I really don't want to lose all the space on the back deck.
> 
> 
> You want the poling platform as far back as the boat will tolerate so you can easily pole around the motor, but a light boat will pole like crap if you put too much weight too far back.  I'd make a cheap bench type platform of the desired height out of furniture grade PVC and see how far back you can place it.  Once you have a rough idea of what will work, you can get your dream platform fabricated.
> ...


I agree with Nate. I built one that is removable and forward of the motor. When poling, the motor is in the way, but I like using it for a seat as it is now....I will eventually build another that is over the motor I'm sure.


----------



## Savannah Reds (Apr 18, 2012)

This thing is sweet! where do you guys do this work in savannah?


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Appreciate the advice. I can put the yeti on the back deck and stand on it no problem. Even in a little chop. I know it's not as high as the poling platform. I got the top of the platform made just have to decide on the height and make the legs. But I finally made the leaning post and my tiller extension. I ran wires to the end of the extension and put the kill button on it. I tested it today and it worked perfect. A little long but once I get the platform mounted I'll know how much to cut off. http://s12.photobucket.com/user/hoffer232009/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

It's actually Effingham/pooler area Savannah Red. Guessing your from Sav.


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Finally got the platform built. <iframe width="480" height="360" sr...user/hoffer232009/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>


----------

